
Amazon Redshift fundamentals - forrestbrazeal
https://www.jefclaes.be/2018/05/amazon-redshift-fundamentals.html
======
cosmie
This is a really good crash course into operating a Redshift cluster. It has a
few things missing, but overall covers most the things you'll run into on a
day-to-day basis.

After several years of operating a cluster, the two biggest headaches I ran
into are WLM tuning and text-heavy data. If you're not having problems with
WLM/query response time and you're not using Redshift for text-heavy datasets,
cluster management is generally pretty easy and straightforward.

Once your usage grows enough you actually need to pay attention to it, WLM
becomes a bit of black magic voodoo dancing to find an effective WLM policy
combined with a bit of utilization monitoring to know when to perform your
next WLM voodoo ritual.

And Redshift is incredibly handy when you need to perform SQL queries over
generally-free-text data. But there are a lot of catches if you do, all the
way from having to be careful of Redshift's assumptions on data you're
importing to unintuitive error messages if you run up against some internal
limitations during a SQL query.

